# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  ativan

## fordgurl_87

I just took ativan for the first time and I think the medicine itself gave me a panic attack.  Is that possible or is it just from me worrying about taking it since I have never taken it before so I got a panic attack worrying?  Ugh... I don't like it and it needs to go away...

----------


## Equinox

I think it's rare but possible, I would try it at-least a few times before deciding though as the first dose of anything can usually generate a feeling of uncertainty which can lead to endogenous anxiety.

----------


## fordgurl_87

Yeah, I smoked a couple cigarettes and chilled out some...  I think it just makes me nervous never having taken it before.  Plus, I've got some other stuff on my mind adding on to it.  I only took half of a .25 mg pill, shouldn't have been enough to do anything so it had to be in my head lol...  I'm gonna go ahead and take the other half and see if it helps...  (I know its a low dose, but for some reason any medicines I take affect me in low doses... I have always been like that)

----------


## fordgurl_87

Oops... its .5, not .25

----------


## Equinox

Good luck. It will be okay, at worst it might make you sleepy, but I would avoid alcohol.

----------


## fordgurl_87

As of right now it's just making me sleepy (which I should be anyways). .not helping with my nervousness or being upset...  I think xanex worked a lot better.

----------


## fordgurl_87

Thank you for replying so quickly btw...

----------


## panda

That's weird. Anyway, I use 2mg to help me fall asleep. I agree it is milder than other benzos.

----------

